# Breaking News - Johnson’s cabinet reshuffle revealed……..



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Gwynn (Jul 7, 2022)

Sadly, the resolution of the image makes it very difficult to make out anything can you repost attaching a higher resolution image (or have I messed up sonewhere)


----------



## Lucyr (Jul 7, 2022)

Gwynn said:


> Sadly, the resolution of the image makes it very difficult to make out anything can you repost attaching a higher resolution image (or have I messed up sonewhere)


I can’t see it either but as I can see the same red smudge lots of times I’m guessing it’s meant to be a joke about it just being Boris with one person filling every other post.


----------



## Windy (Jul 7, 2022)

It's Nadine Dorries (not sure I've spelled that right) in all the other pictures.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 7, 2022)

Can unqualified unknown foreigners get appointed to cabinet?

Thinking what to say if the call comes - don't want to appear ungracious.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Can unqualified unknown foreigners get appointed to cabinet?
> 
> Thinking what to say if the call comes - don't want to appear ungracious.


Well Eddy, the answer is No.

However even you being appointed High Executioner wouldn't surprise me unduly whilst BoJo has still got his feet under the Cabinet Table.


----------



## Contused (Jul 7, 2022)

This image is the best that I can produce without significant blurring…







As an aside, and it may well be spoof news, I've read that, since the resignation of Larry the Cat as the official 10 Downing Street pussy, Nadine Dorries has been promoted to the role.


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 8, 2022)

Great fun but why hasn't the cat gone forward as the next PM?


----------



## Robin (Jul 8, 2022)

Gwynn said:


> Great fun but why hasn't the cat gone forward as the next PM?


Larry is a Civil Servant, it would be a dark day for democracy if he were to be elected. (I hope he didn’t hear himself being described as a 'servant', that doesn’t go down well with cats).


----------



## picitup (Jul 8, 2022)

Dogs have masters.  Cats have staff.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 8, 2022)

Windy said:


> It's Nadine Dorries (not sure I've spelled that right) in all the other pictures.


Of course it’s Dorries...madder than a bag of spanners! She’s not running to be the new PM, is she?


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 9, 2022)

Bloden said:


> Of course it’s Dorries...madder than a bag of spanners! She’s not running to be the new PM, is she?



Not great selection no matter how you look at candidates standing so far.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 17, 2022)

I'd vote for anybody who promises to abandon the plan to send refugees to Rwanda. Or promises to sack Pritti Patel who thought it up. Her family would have been sent there under that scheme, but that fact seems to have slipped out of what she has for a mind.


----------

